# iphoto won't load



## RKMole (Nov 29, 2001)

I have a macbook pro OS X 10.8. My itunes and iphoto are on an external hard drive - mostly. Today my itunes v 10.6.3 is working fine, but iphoto will not load, and it was fine yesterday, with no changes except I closed firefox and started up google chrome and made it my default browser. It is iphoto v 8.1.2. In trying to fix it, I upgraded to OS X 10.8. It didn't help and now I notice when I right click on the iphoto icon there r a number of duplicate iphoto libraries listed.


Anyways ideas of solutions to getting my iphoto to load my photos would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Open /Applications/Utilities/Console, click Show All Messages and then select the All Messages of left side of screen.

Try to start iPhoto.

Copy and paste the new error messages that appear in the right side of Console and paste them here within code tags.

P.S. Holding the option key while starting iPhoto will also let you select a new/different iPhoto library.


----------



## RKMole (Nov 29, 2001)

process
8/9/12 9:46:36.825 PM	com.apple.usbmuxd[27]	_handle_timer heartbeat detected detach for device 0x12-192.168.1.9:0!
8/9/12 9:46:36.826 PM	iTunes[1095]	_AMDDeviceDetached (thread 0x10fc61000): Device 'AMDevice 0x7fa473e664d0 {UDID = f486f0fdbb37fc0564c3ff682824a31e490187a6, device ID = 18, FullServiceName = a4:67:06:db:9b:[email protected]::a667:6ff:fedb:9bcf._apple-mobdev._tcp.local.}' detached.
8/9/12 9:46:52.000 PM	kernel[0]	CODE SIGNING: cs_invalid_page(0x107731000): p=22642[spindump_symboli] clearing CS_VALID
8/9/12 9:47:14.657 PM	com.apple.usbmuxd[27]	_SendDetachNotification (thread 0x7fff7987b180): sending detach for device a4:67:06:db:9b:[email protected]::a667:6ff:fedb:9bcf._apple-mobdev._tcp.local.: _BrowseReplyReceivedCallback got bonjour removal.
8/9/12 9:47:24.474 PM	spindump[22638]	Saved hang report for iPhoto version 8.1.2 (8.1.2) to /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports/iPhoto_2012-08-09-214724_Karens-Cutest-MacBook-Pro.hang
8/9/12 9:47:30.023 PM	iPhoto[22666]	Incompatible applications: app=com.apple.iPhoto, targetApp=com.apple.Safari
8/9/12 9:47:55.623 PM	mdworker32[22673]	CGSGetDisplayBounds: Invalid display 0x00000000
8/9/12 9:48:24.000 PM	kernel[0]	CODE SIGNING: cs_invalid_page(0x1000): p=22676[GoogleSoftwareUp] clearing CS_VALID
8/9/12 9:48:25.116 PM	GoogleSoftwareUpdateAgent[22676]	Incompatible applications: app=com.google.Keystone.Agent, targetApp=com.apple.Safari
8/9/12 9:48:36.560 PM	mdworker32[22677]	CGSGetDisplayBounds: Invalid display 0x00000000
8/9/12 9:49:52.131 PM	mdworker[22681]	ImageIO: readPhotoshopImageResource Corrupt 8BIM data. Reported 8BIM length (33812 bytes) exceeds actual length (31806 bytes).
8/9/12 9:49:58.000 PM	kernel[0]	nspace-handler-set-snapshot-time: 1344563400


----------



## RKMole (Nov 29, 2001)

Here's picture of iphoto opened on my desktop & what libraries show when I right click on icon. I know I have more libraries than I should and now it's worse cause some show twice now.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

So iPhoto does start, it just doesn't open your previous library.

Close iPhoto
Open iPhoto while holding the option key.
When presented with the dialog to choose a new library, try selecting one of the ones you have.


----------

